# Need help with a teens-20s Chicago exclesior



## Oldnut (Dec 28, 2013)

Bought this at the auction between the mem lane Ann Arbor show.need information.correct seat ect thanks Ron 










 has a nickel plated fork on it.


----------



## chitown (Dec 28, 2013)

WOW!!! coolest find of 2013 in my book.

That badge is unlike any other Excelsior badge I've seen! It is of the pattern of the Michigan City Excelsiors (post 1916), but it looks like "Arnold Schwinn" text was molded over or re-stamped with it being raised. There are some pre 1916 that say "mfg Excelsior Cycle Co, Chicago, ILL" that are of the same pattern also. This badge could have come about from when the split first happened in 1912 until the move to Mich City. But Schwinn could have held on to the badge punch and used those for a number of years.

The fork is consistent with teen Schwinn literature.

Did you pull the cranks to see if they are dated?

Congrats on an epic bike!!!

Chris

I think the 1917 Schwinn lit should be a good place to start for saddle choice.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 28, 2013)

No kiddin' *Ron* ... that bicycle / badge combo is a remarkable-find of historical significance !!!

When *chitown* gets excited about something .. well ... that oughta tell-ya somethin' !!!

You Done Good, Ron !!!

..............  patric


----------



## chitown (Dec 28, 2013)

How about an Arnold Schwinn with an under bar less than 1"? Don't see that every day.

Can you post pics of the rear stays? thanks!


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 28, 2013)

*Excelsior*

This is the best pict I have of  it now I'll get some later.it has the tabs on the frame for the dropstand.



 seems all original I just cleaned it with soap then wd40 mist


----------



## ejlwheels (Jan 16, 2014)

Oldnut, can you give us your best read on the serial #'s?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm digg'n it!!!!!


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 16, 2014)

What an interesting find!
It's even got the lamp bracket on the stem yet.


----------

